
MIT Integration Bee - kkjkrityui
http://www.mit.edu/~pax/integrationbee.html
======
tomrod
I won one of these at my undergrad. It was fun times. Feynman's trick was
helpful.[0] But in the end, trig identities won the day.

[0] [https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/richard-
feynmans-i...](https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/richard-feynmans-
integral-trick-e7afae85e25c)

